# Making a drive south this weekend, Ft. Lauderdale area, anyone local?



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Check with Dave at the Fly shop of Ft Lauderdale.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

PM sent, Good luck! Don't poo poo using some live mullet on the bridges at night. That was one of my favorite things to do on any given evening in S. Florida...


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Did you get a chance to wet a line?


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Didn't even get a chance to think about it! Much less time than I had anticipated to myself, but oh well, maybe next time!

Steve


----------

